# Hello!



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello all!

I am from India and would be coming to Villingen in Black Forest region of Germany in next 1-2 months. Would like to know more about the place, is anyone from that area ?


----------



## schlagoberskoch (Nov 26, 2015)

I do not live in this area but I visited the black forest area multiple times. It is really beautiful, there are little but neat towns and the black forest is a natural beauty. You can do a lot of hiking there. The people in this area also seemed to be very laid back to me.


----------



## simplyhuman (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks schlagoberskoch for the response.. yes i hope to be in black forest region to admire the beauty of nature..


----------

